# Bomber Saltwater Grade Badonk-A-Donk SS Giveaway



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Bomber Saltwater Grade Badonk-A-Donk SS Giveaway! Thanks to our sponsor Bomber Saltwater Grade. This contest has two fun parts! First you get a chance to win your favorite lure. And the second part is for those who will fish the Badonk-A-Donk SS. 

*Part 1:* View all of the colors of the Badonk-A-Donk SS on the Bomber Saltwater Grade Website by clicking here . This shallow water sensation is totally irresistible&#8230; "slow dancing" (twitching/walking the dog action) allows you to suspend this slow sinker in the strike zone, driving fish CRAZY!!! If that wasn't enough, Bomber added rattles to incite bone jarring strikes from even the most wary fish. Now, on this thread please let us know 1 color that you would choose and what fish species you would target! For the next 4 weeks, we will draw 2 random winners out of those who reply with this info. Those winners will receive the color Badonk-A-Donk SS that they posted! So there are 8 total winners! So make sure to check in to see if you won! Winners will also receive a PM. Winners will be drawn on Thursdays for four consecutive weeks, starting with this Thursday 4/18.

*Part 2:* The winners and anyone else who fishes a Badonk-A-Donk SS get a chance to win more! For the next 8 weeks anyone who posts on this thread a picture of a fish they caught during the time of this contest with a Badonk-A-Donk SS will be entered into a drawing and one lucky winner will be drawn at random for a grand prize of:
§ 10 Badonk-A-Donk SS in the Colors of your Choice
§ A Bomber Sweatshirt 
§ A Bomber Hat
The Badonk-A-Donk SS has to be in the picture, preferably in the fish's mouth! 
The grand prize winner will be drawn on 06/03.

Good Luck and thanks to our Sponsor Bomber Saltwater Grade!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Kandy Orange / Flash

Speckled Trout. This particular pattern was a favorite of mine on an older lure that is no longer in production. I'm glad to see Bomber making this color and pattern.

TH


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

If I only had one color to choose from it would be the Natural Menhaden/Pogy for trout.The shad are moving in and the trout are feeding heavily on them.You can't go wrong by matching the hatch.


----------



## RedEye0311 (Feb 21, 2012)

Natural Croaker -- Speckled Trout


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like the tickled pink
Trout have demolished a lot of pink lures I have thrown at them


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

natural croaker
Deadly on the trout


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

toss up between kandy orange flash ( remindes me of an old fisherman's favorite we hammered the trout on) or the tickled pink which was deadly on trout at Cedar bayou when it was open.. Good looking lures.


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

electric chicken and definetly some specks!


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

tickled pink/specs


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Tickled pink!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Tickled pink for speckled trout. Love me some Badonk-A-Donk.


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

natural croker(spelling from web page)
specs


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Tickled pink for the speckled trout. I have a lot of confidence in pink lures.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Natural Croker.

I would target Hardhead and Gafftop, but would be fine if I end up with just a Speck or two.


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Natural Croaker - Specks


----------



## wluell (Sep 16, 2012)

Green Back / Orange Belly / Flash = Specs and Reds


----------



## Tamzor (Feb 14, 2013)

Red Head / Pearl / Flash

Monster trouts!


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Natural Mullet. Specks


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Black Back / Gold / Orange Belly / Flash for some speck-tacular trout


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Natural/ mullet would work great for Snook and Trout under lit docks round here!


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Tickled Pink/Flash - Specs!


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

*Electric Chicken Flash* would be good for night-fishing dock & pier lights for specks & reds. Might even snag a flounder too if ya drag it slowly near the bottom. Would also try the SS in da surf too when it gets green & flat.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Tickled pink!! For the big Specks


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Natural Menhaden/Pogy for trout.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Electric chicken/flash- Speckled trout


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

Tickled pink!!


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would like to have the Electric Chicken for Speckled Trout.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Tickled Pink-Specks


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Natural Mullet for Redfish


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Natural croaker for big trout!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Black Back / Pearl Belly / Flash

Trout


----------



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

Tickled Pink or Electric Chicken


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Electric chicken


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

Trouts

tickled pink flash


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Black /Pearl Flash - Speckled Trout


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Natural mullet and I would target specs in the surf.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Pilchard. Speckled Trout. They love some Pilchards over here in Florida!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Electric chicken! Trout would kill that


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Tickled pink... Trout loves them....how can they resist with a name like that?


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh yeah and speckled trout...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Redhead/pearl/flash
Speckled trout


----------



## fishslicks91 (Mar 1, 2013)

Tickled Pink/Flash and some specs!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

RedHead/Pearl/Flash 
Specks love it in the surf


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

Electric Chicken for trout!


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Natural Croaker! 
Of course, I really like the Blue Black Chart Belly too!


----------



## Byronf (Jul 2, 2012)

Natural croaker - trout


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Tickled pink


----------



## mustanger (Apr 8, 2013)

Electric chicken/flash for Specks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Natural Mullet / specks


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

Pogy.. Specks


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Electric Chicken for speckled trout


----------



## skeltowt (Aug 25, 2010)

Part 1: Electric Chicken, of course.
Part 2: Trout or Hardhead


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Natural Menhaden/Pogy....Redfish

Tickled Pink/Flash....Specs


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Natural Mullet for the big girl Trout.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Black Back / Pearl Belly / Flash

something happened to my favorite color with the blue line down the side.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Natural Mullet - Reds in the flats


----------



## scooter79 (Jul 15, 2010)

Blue Back / Chart Belly / Flash - Stripers


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Pink! for trout


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Candy orange / flash for trout


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Electric Chicken / Flash - Trout


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Tickled Pink / Flash All trout like pink....


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

electric chicken/flash-Redfish


----------



## redfish8 (Mar 15, 2013)

i would go with the kandy orange and hammer some specks!!!


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

Tickled Pink / Flash for trout


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Natural Croaker is my favorite for trout ... *wink*
Btw, the website mis-spelled. It should be "croaker", not "croker"


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 30, 2005)

*Badonk-A-Donk SS*

Electric Chicken for trout


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Green Back / Orange Belly / Flash


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

1. Natural Mullet 

2. Speckled Trout


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Green Back / Orange Belly / Flash all day long for TROUT


----------



## skezzcrom (Apr 24, 2007)

*My choice*

Natural croaker


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

Natural menhaden/ pogy for reds


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Menhaden/pogy................ Spec's


----------



## DQW (May 26, 2006)

Tickeled pink for speckeled trout in the surf.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Natural Croaker -- Speckled Trout


----------



## nicholasotto7 (May 9, 2006)

*natural croaker----- Trout*

natural croaker----- Trout


----------



## h925 (Mar 30, 2012)

Red Head/Pearl/Flash

Trout


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Tickled Pink. Speckled Trout.


----------



## troutslayer3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Black back/pearl belly/flash! It is the speckled trout slayer special!


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd fish the tickled pink/flash in the shallows for speckled trout. Twitch, twitch, BAM!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Black back/fire orange belly/flash
Natural mullet

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## str0sfan01 (Apr 11, 2011)

Black Back / Fire Orange Belly looks good for some Specks.


----------



## Seadrifted Ag (Feb 19, 2012)

*Natural mullet*

Killin Reds in the clear water off Matty Island


----------



## onid (Dec 20, 2012)

natural croaker----speckled trout never used one before but would love to put one out there


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Black back/gold/orange belly/flash for trout in brown tide Baffin and ULM.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Natural Croaker!


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*off to catching w a Badonk!*

black/org pattern and the tickled pink are sweet choices & in my box!

speckcaster


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

tickled pink for trout


----------



## kmcrane (Mar 21, 2013)

Tickled pink on specs


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

Electric Chicken/Specks


----------



## Marcushdz13 (Dec 19, 2012)

I would use the natural croaker for some specs!


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

Tickled pink for the speckled trout.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Natural Croaker for Specs and Reds


----------



## danny2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tickled Pink for the Trout


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Black back/pearl belly/flash..countless of number catching solid trout and reds in the mix on that color..they can't resist it on any days...trout and redfish


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Blue Back / Chart Belly / Flash

I would target trout in the surf on a nice SE wind about 5 with green water to the beach. **** I wish I was there right now!


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

*I would use*

Black Back Pearl belly flash for specs.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

I know its a girlie color but give me the Tickled Pink for some big yella mouth specs!


----------



## Rockclimber (Oct 1, 2012)

Natural mullet - match the hatch!


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Electric Chicken- Redfish


----------



## Saltyfly (Dec 13, 2008)

black back with pearl belly for reds and specs.


----------



## Goon (Sep 18, 2011)

*Badonk-A-Donk SS*

Natural Croaker,

I would target speckeled trout early mornings...


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

natural pinfish-specks-I catch lots of small pinfish for bait in SLP area so this is a no brainer


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

Natural Mullet - Red Drum


----------



## TMoe (Apr 17, 2013)

*Natural Menhaden/Pogy*

these natural lures are always a favorite of mine for Speckled Trout...


----------



## skeltowt (Aug 25, 2010)

*Ba Donk-A-Donk*

Check out this Ba Donk-A-Donk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Tickled Pink


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*Week 1 Winners*

Thank you to all who entered so far! We have chosen the winners of week 1. Below is a list of all entrants:

1. Trouthunter
2. sharkchum
3. RedEye0311
4. John_B_1
5. esc
6. redfish bayrat
7. rentfro
8. T.C.
9. David
10. shaggydog
11. HAYWIREZ
12. rockwalker
13. JakeNeil
14. wallhanger
15. wluell
16. Tamzor
17. Belt Sanders
18. medgecko
19. Fish Specialist
20. Hammer07
21. SoulSurfer
22. jtbailey
23. Specks&Spots
24. 22fish
25. Just-chasin-tail12
26. Cajun76
27. blackmagic
28. deerhunter5
29. sun burn
30. Bull Red
31. LonghornJoel
32. jherna6714
33. carolinafisher
34. kenny
35. Team Burns
36. blaminack
37. Gethookedadventures
38. Cypress jaws
39. HydraSports
40. fishwithslicks91
41. rippin lips
42. YakAggie
43. curmudgeon
44. Byronf
45. fishin shallow
46. mustanger
47. sgrem
48. meaux fishing
49. bbgarcia
50. skeltowt
51. Bankin' On It
52. Trailer Rig
53. Aggieangler
54. PenMakerWillie
55. scooter79
56. Wunderwood
57. backlasher
58. LDS
59. patwilson
60. 3RD GULFCOAST
61. redfish8
62. C N Spots
63. Lexy1
64. bilgerat
65. dparkerh
66. dpeck
67. skezzcrom
68. nupe2k6
69. baystlth22
70. DQW
71. fishingfred
72. nicholasotto7
73. h925
74. fishingcacher
75. troutslayer3
76. wahoo
77. Smackdaddy53
78. str0sfan01
79. Seadrifted Ag
80. onid
81. willsoonbfishin
82. NOCREEK
83. speckcaster
84. 1lazyasian
85. kmcrane
86. tmyfml
87. Marcushdz13
88. BNETT
89. TX HOOKSETTER
90. danny2012
91. Ryanlovesfishing
92. matterboy123
93. D'sBaystealth
94. Nwcurlew
95. Rockclimber
96. jmhall87
97. Saltyfly
98. Goon
99. Mr Duck
100. The_Outrider
101. Tmoe
102. skeltowt
103. saltwatersensations

and the winners of week 1 are...

*14. wallhanger*
*63.Lexy1*

Congratulations to our winners! Please check your private messages where we have sent you information on claiming your prize. 

Thanks again to all who entered in week 1. Just a reminder that this contest will be going on for 3 more weeks. We will be drawing the week 2 winner on Thursday 4/25.

Good luck!


----------



## Troutslayer123 (Mar 20, 2013)

Natural croaker!!(trout)


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

Black back/fire orange belly/flash.....its close to my "go to" plug colors.....classic here on the upper tx coast....particularly trinity and east bay!.....hope i win


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Natrual pinfish for shallow water redfish!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

"Electric Chicken" hands down for trout!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Electric chicken flash

speckled trout

-hook


----------



## RedEye0311 (Feb 21, 2012)

Week 2
Natural Croaker -- Trout


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I like the blue back / chart belly / flash for trout in the surf.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the natural croaker.

For week 2, I would try Electric Chicken / Flash one for trout to compare the two.


----------



## hitide610 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh yeah the electric chicken 3.5" looks like THE bait for fishing the guts this summer to fill the box with 20" speckled trout!


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Red Head/Pearl/Flash for reds!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Electric Chicken/Flash

Speckled Trout


----------



## CaptCoach (Jun 21, 2012)

Natural Mullet...for the redfish.


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Electric Chicken/ Flash - Trout


----------



## sagypsum (Dec 7, 2011)

1. Kandy orange trout
2. pink trou


----------



## Kid Rodelo (Jun 4, 2010)

Electric Chicken-flash 
Slow and low for big trout


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Tickled pink/flash... Mainly trout but also redfish. Flounder eat em too!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

The green back/orange belly/flash looks interesting. Would like to try that color for trout in the surf this summer.


----------



## stockemboppers (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bomber Giveaway*

Tickled Pink/Trout, Relatively new to fishing and trying to learn everything I can, I tend to stick towards natural colors and im trying to step out of my comfort zone, if other 2coolers are suggesting it, ill give it a shot!


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Electric Chicken/ Flash -Trout, reds


----------



## CraigTexasAnthony (Feb 20, 2012)

KANDY ORANGE FLASH---SPECKS1:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Natural menhaden/pogey
Speckled trout


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*Week 2 Winners!*

Thank you to all who entered so far! We have chosen the winners of week 2. Below is a list of all entrants:

1. Trouthunter
2. sharkchum
3. RedEye0311
4. John_B_1
5. esc
6. redfish bayrat
7. rentfro
8. T.C.
9. David
10. shaggydog
11. HAYWIREZ
12. rockwalker
13. JakeNeil
14. wallhanger
15. wluell
16. Tamzor
17. Belt Sanders
18. medgecko
19. Fish Specialist
20. Hammer07
21. SoulSurfer
22. jtbailey
23. Specks&Spots
24. 22fish
25. Just-chasin-tail12
26. Cajun76
27. blackmagic
28. deerhunter5
29. sun burn
30. Bull Red
31. LonghornJoel
32. jherna6714
33. carolinafisher
34. kenny
35. Team Burns
36. blaminack
37. Gethookedadventures
38. Cypress jaws
39. HydraSports
40. fishwithslicks91
41. rippin lips
42. YakAggie
43. curmudgeon
44. Byronf
45. fishin shallow
46. mustanger
47. sgrem
48. meaux fishing
49. bbgarcia
50. skeltowt
51. Bankin' On It
52. Trailer Rig
53. Aggieangler
54. PenMakerWillie
55. scooter79
56. Wunderwood
57. backlasher
58. LDS
59. patwilson
60. 3RD GULFCOAST
61. redfish8
62. C N Spots
63. Lexy1
64. bilgerat
65. dparkerh
66. dpeck
67. skezzcrom
68. nupe2k6
69. baystlth22
70. DQW
71. fishingfred
72. nicholasotto7
73. h925
74. fishingcacher
75. troutslayer3
76. wahoo
77. Smackdaddy53
78. str0sfan01
79. Seadrifted Ag
80. onid
81. willsoonbfishin
82. NOCREEK
83. speckcaster
84. 1lazyasian
85. kmcrane
86. tmyfml
87. Marcushdz13
88. BNETT
89. TX HOOKSETTER
90. danny2012
91. Ryanlovesfishing
92. matterboy123
93. D'sBaystealth
94. Nwcurlew
95. Rockclimber
96. jmhall87
97. Saltyfly
98. Goon
99. Mr Duck
100. The_Outrider
101. Tmoe
102. skeltowt
103. saltwatersensations
104. Troutslayer123
105. Troutchaiser
106. [email protected]
107. SurfRunner
108. hookset4
109. Drundel
110. hitide610
111. BrushyHillGuide
112. fishingtwo
113. CaptCoach
114. EdK
115. sagypsum
116. Kid Rodelo
117. team cut em deep
118. rjc1982
119. stockemboppers
120. CraigTexasAnthony
121. Boiler

and the winners of week 2 are...
*13. JakeNeil*
*118. rjc1982
*
Congratulations to our winners! Please check your private messages where we have sent you information on claiming your prize. 

Thanks again to all who entered in week 1 and 2. Just a reminder that this contest will be going on for 2 more weeks. We will be drawing the week 3 winner on Thursday 5/2.

Good luck!


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Natural Croker 

Targeting Speckled Trout


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

Black back/fire orange belly/flash


----------



## RedEye0311 (Feb 21, 2012)

Electric Chicken/ Flash -- Yellow mouth trout


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

WOW! No way? I won! Thanks to all of you at 2cool for all that you do for us!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Week 3. Electric Chicken/Flash Speckled Trout!

-hook


----------



## Swordfish (Jan 17, 2006)

Natural Croaker for Speckled Trout


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Gold/Black Back/Orange belly


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm gonna go with the natural croker for trout


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Week 3. Electric Chicken/Flash Speckled Trout


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*Week 3 Winners!*

Thank you to all who entered so far! We have chosen the winners of week 3. Below is a list of all entrants:

1. Trouthunter
2. sharkchum
3. RedEye0311
4. John_B_1
5. esc
6. redfish bayrat
7. rentfro
8. T.C.
9. David
10. shaggydog
11. HAYWIREZ
12. rockwalker
13. JakeNeil
14. wallhanger
15. wluell
16. Tamzor
17. Belt Sanders
18. medgecko
19. Fish Specialist
20. Hammer07
21. SoulSurfer
22. jtbailey
23. Specks&Spots
24. 22fish
25. Just-chasin-tail12
26. Cajun76
27. blackmagic
28. deerhunter5
29. sun burn
30. Bull Red
31. LonghornJoel
32. jherna6714
33. carolinafisher
34. kenny
35. Team Burns
36. blaminack
37. Gethookedadventures
38. Cypress jaws
39. HydraSports
40. fishwithslicks91
41. rippin lips
42. YakAggie
43. curmudgeon
44. Byronf
45. fishin shallow
46. mustanger
47. sgrem
48. meaux fishing
49. bbgarcia
50. skeltowt
51. Bankin' On It
52. Trailer Rig
53. Aggieangler
54. PenMakerWillie
55. scooter79
56. Wunderwood
57. backlasher
58. LDS
59. patwilson
60. 3RD GULFCOAST
61. redfish8
62. C N Spots
63. Lexy1
64. bilgerat
65. dparkerh
66. dpeck
67. skezzcrom
68. nupe2k6
69. baystlth22
70. DQW
71. fishingfred
72. nicholasotto7
73. h925
74. fishingcacher
75. troutslayer3
76. wahoo
77. Smackdaddy53
78. str0sfan01
79. Seadrifted Ag
80. onid
81. willsoonbfishin
82. NOCREEK
83. speckcaster
84. 1lazyasian
85. kmcrane
86. tmyfml
87. Marcushdz13
88. BNETT
89. TX HOOKSETTER
90. danny2012
91. Ryanlovesfishing
92. matterboy123
93. D'sBaystealth
94. Nwcurlew
95. Rockclimber
96. jmhall87
97. Saltyfly
98. Goon
99. Mr Duck
100. The_Outrider
101. Tmoe
102. skeltowt
103. saltwatersensations
104. Troutslayer123
105. Troutchaiser
106. [email protected]
107. SurfRunner
108. hookset4
109. Drundel
110. hitide610
111. BrushyHillGuide
112. fishingtwo
113. CaptCoach
114. EdK
115. sagypsum
116. Kid Rodelo
117. team cut em deep
118. rjc1982
119. stockemboppers
120. CraigTexasAnthony
121. Boiler
122. B&C
123. Swordfish

and the winners of week 3 are...
*4. John_B_1*
*11. CaptCoach*

Congratulations to our winners! Please check your private messages where we have sent you information on claiming your prize. 

Thanks again to all who entered in weeks 1-3. This contest will only be going on for 1 more week so get your entry in! We will draw the final winners on Thursday 5/9.

Good luck!


----------



## alumabutt (Nov 2, 2012)

*Specs*

Electric Chicken for trout. Tight Lines.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 8, 2007)

Natural Croaker/specs in the surf!


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

natural croaker,,,trout and redfish


----------



## bobcat5924 (Jun 9, 2012)

natural croaker for trout


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

electric chicken specs


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Apr 12, 2005)

*Badonk-a-donk*

blue back chart belly flash for Speckled Trout


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Electric Chicken/Flash for speckled trout!

-hook


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Natural mullet for specks and reds. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## SA-POC (Jul 15, 2004)

*Black Back / Fire Orange Belly / Flash - Redfish*

Black Back / Fire Orange Belly / Flash - Redfish


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

I like natural croaker. I have had great success with that color patter on a topwater low pitch for trout.


----------



## dsgarner (Dec 25, 2011)

*Badonk-A-Donk*

Natural Croaker = Big Speck


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Week 4. Electric Chicken/Flash Speckled Trout


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

Natural menhaden/ pogy for tourney reds


----------



## stillyakin (Jan 20, 2008)

I believe the Natural Mullet color would be ideal for trout.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Tickled pink


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

RED HEAD/PEARL/FLASH perfect for trout down south


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue back/ chart belly / flash

Specks

good luck
saltie dawg


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

*contest*

Red Head/ Pearl/ Flash

Redfish


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Natural Croaker for big specks


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*Week 4 Winners!*

Thank you to all who entered so far! We have chosen the winners of week 3. Below is a list of all entrants:

1. Trouthunter
2. sharkchum
3. RedEye0311
4. John_B_1
5. esc
6. redfish bayrat
7. rentfro
8. T.C.
9. David
10. shaggydog
11. HAYWIREZ
12. rockwalker
13. JakeNeil
14. wallhanger
15. wluell
16. Tamzor
17. Belt Sanders
18. medgecko
19. Fish Specialist
20. Hammer07
21. SoulSurfer
22. jtbailey
23. Specks&Spots
24. 22fish
25. Just-chasin-tail12
26. Cajun76
27. blackmagic
28. deerhunter5
29. sun burn
30. Bull Red
31. LonghornJoel
32. jherna6714
33. carolinafisher
34. kenny
35. Team Burns
36. blaminack
37. Gethookedadventures
38. Cypress jaws
39. HydraSports
40. fishwithslicks91
41. rippin lips
42. YakAggie
43. curmudgeon
44. Byronf
45. fishin shallow
46. mustanger
47. sgrem
48. meaux fishing
49. bbgarcia
50. skeltowt
51. Bankin' On It
52. Trailer Rig
53. Aggieangler
54. PenMakerWillie
55. scooter79
56. Wunderwood
57. backlasher
58. LDS
59. patwilson
60. 3RD GULFCOAST
61. redfish8
62. C N Spots
63. Lexy1
64. bilgerat
65. dparkerh
66. dpeck
67. skezzcrom
68. nupe2k6
69. baystlth22
70. DQW
71. fishingfred
72. nicholasotto7
73. h925
74. fishingcacher
75. troutslayer3
76. wahoo
77. Smackdaddy53
78. str0sfan01
79. Seadrifted Ag
80. onid
81. willsoonbfishin
82. NOCREEK
83. speckcaster
84. 1lazyasian
85. kmcrane
86. tmyfml
87. Marcushdz13
88. BNETT
89. TX HOOKSETTER
90. danny2012
91. Ryanlovesfishing
92. matterboy123
93. D'sBaystealth
94. Nwcurlew
95. Rockclimber
96. jmhall87
97. Saltyfly
98. Goon
99. Mr Duck
100. The_Outrider
101. Tmoe
102. skeltowt
103. saltwatersensations
104. Troutslayer123
105. Troutchaiser
106. [email protected]
107. SurfRunner
108. hookset4
109. Drundel
110. hitide610
111. BrushyHillGuide
112. fishingtwo
113. CaptCoach
114. EdK
115. sagypsum
116. Kid Rodelo
117. team cut em deep
118. rjc1982
119. stockemboppers
120. CraigTexasAnthony
121. Boiler
122. B&C
123. Swordfish
124. alumabutt
125. justfishin
126. baron von skipjack
127. bobcat5924
128. Fish Whisperer
129. capt.dru
130. SA-POC
131. BeeGee
132. dsgarner
133. stillyakin
134. tunchistheman
135. texascorky1
136. saltie dawg
137. dragnet

and the winners of week 4 are...
*42.YakAggie*
*96. jmhall87*

Congratulations to our winners! Please check your private messages where we have sent you information on claiming your prize. 

Thanks again to all who entered in weeks 1-4. Part 1 of the contest has concluded but you still have time to get in on Part 2!
*Part 2:* The winners and anyone else who fishes a Badonk-A-Donk SS get a chance to win more! For the next 4 weeks anyone who posts on this thread a picture of a fish they caught during the time of this contest with a Badonk-A-Donk SS will be entered into a drawing and one lucky winner will be drawn at random for a grand prize of:
ï¿½10 Badonk-A-Donk SS in the Colors of your Choice
ï¿½A Bomber Sweatshirt 
ï¿½A Bomber Hat
The Badonk-A-Donk SS has to be in the picture, preferably in the fish's mouth! 
The grand prize winner will be drawn on 06/03.


Good luck!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

This trout was all for the Badonk-A-Donk SS.


----------



## wluell (Sep 16, 2012)

Electric Chicken - Reds and Specks!


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

A few more days to enter! Post your photos now!


----------



## bulllred (Jun 14, 2004)

*Badonk-A-Donk SS*


----------



## geistmjw (Sep 27, 2011)

Natural Mullet !!! Speckled Trout


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Natural Croaker -- Speckled Trout


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Natural Pilchard



Looks like a cool color.

Trout & Red


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Red Head-Pearl--very nice trout bait--


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*Grand Prize Winner!*

Congratulations to *bullred *on winning the Badonk-a-Donk SS grand prize! His photo submission has won him the following:

10 Badonk-A-Donk SS in the Colors of his Choice
A Bomber Sweatshirt 
A Bomber Hat

This concludes the Bomber Saltwater Grade Badonk-a-Donk SS Giveaway. Thank you to all who entered and a big thanks to Bomber Saltwater Grade for making this giveaway possible. Please check out their full line of fishing lured that are "Built to Dominate" at www.bombersaltwatergrade.com


----------

